# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - besplatni pregled autosjedalica (29.3.2014. u 16,00 sati)

## Indi

*BESPLATNI PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA U DUBROVNIKU* 
U subotu, 29. ožujka, od 16,00 do 18,00 sati u javnoj garaži stambeno-poslovnog naselja „Dvori Lapad”, u Uvali Lapad, u Dubrovniku, udruga RODA − Roditelji u akciji organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica. 
Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru do 70%, a rizik od ozbiljne ozljede za više od 90%, no samo ako se pravilno koriste. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i 20%, a to je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri udruge RODA ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati. 
Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica bili što učinkovitiji, roditelji, koji dolaze na pregled, trebaju sa sobom donijeti, ako je to moguće, upute proizvođača sjedalice te doći s djetetom koje se u njoj vozi. 
Osim samoga pregleda, Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima, i ostalim vozačima/icama, dijelit će savjete i informacije o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve trudnice sa svojim partnerima u slučaju da im je potreban savjet u odabiru prve autosjedalice. 

Roditelje, koji žele obaviti pregled, molimo da svoj dolazak najave na broj telefona 098 911 79 93 i rezerviraju termin kako bismo na taj način izbjegli duža čekanja.
  Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našoj Facebook stranici - RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.

----------

